# White Eyelids



## HermannTort (Jan 12, 2012)

I own a Hermann Tortoise and I've noticed over the recent days that white eyelids have begun to cover her eyes. The portion of her eyes that aren't covered by the eyelids don't seem to be as glossy as they once were. What conditions would cause this eyelid to start closing, and what can I do to help rejuvenate her eye gloss? Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Hermanntort:


*Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!*

What would you like for us to call you? 

Also, when we know *approximately* where you are, it helps us design our answers to better fit your questions.


Usually white skin around the eyes is caused by the tortoise being too dry. Are you keeping the substrate a bit moist?

As far as the glossy eyes are concerned, we'd have to know a bit more about your husbandry to be able to answer that one.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you soak your tortoise regularly. It could be dehydrated. A daily 20 minute soak in a plastic box containing shallow warm (not hot) will keep your tortoise hydrated.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 12, 2012)

How long have you had your tortoise? How old is your tortoise? Can you post a picture of his/her eyes?

It could be as simple as not enough hydration like emysemys said, or an eye infection (though if it is both eyes, that is not as likely).

Have there been any changes in behavior or signs of illness? Not eating as much, bubbles at mouth or nose, lethargic? Eye problems can indicate something more serious, like a respiratory infection. Especially if this tortoise is new to you, I would take it to the vet to be checked out.

If you have Terramycin (easily procured through Amazon), then you could try treating his/her eyes 2x a day for two weeks and see if that clears up the eyes. At the very least, it will help keep the eyes hydrated.


----------



## HermannTort (Jan 14, 2012)

It's great to see feedback so quick! You can call me Zach. I live in Nothern Indiana. My tortoise is a little under a year old, and I've owned her for about 5-6 months now. 

I keep her in an enclosure that consists of a soil/sand mix (about 60/40 ratio soil to sand) and there is also an area that is composed of some rocks. I do soak her about 3 times weekly in luke warm water for 10-15 mins. I have a water dish buried at ground level so she can get easy access to water. I also have a small plastic plate where I place her food (helps keep the dirt off). I feed her a spring mix as well as an Italian blend of vegetables (I normally alternate week to week). I do put a vitamin D3 and calcium supplement on her food. As for heat/lighting, I have an appropriate heating lamp and UV light.

I have not noticed any signs of illness. No bubbles at the nose or other odd activity. She seems to be eating regularly and has no problem hiking all over the enclosure. The only problem I've noticed are her eyes.

Thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you using a coil type UV light? Also,if you have a good UV light,the D3 supplement is probably not needed.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes is it a coil UV? Those have been known to cause eye problems


----------



## HermannTort (Jan 14, 2012)

The UV light I have is a tube, not a coil.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 14, 2012)

It sounds like you have a pretty solid set up...what is the humidity at? If the humidity is below 50%, you should try and get it higher for a young tort. You can also give baths more often than 3x a week if you have time.

Like everyone else said, get rid of the coil UV bulb if you have it and get an MVB bulb. With more moisture and a round of Terramycin (2-3x daily, 2 weeks), your tort's eyes should start improving in a week. 

While treating your torts eyes, you should turn off the UV bulb (MVB or coil). His eyes are irritated, and this will give them a break. You said you're giving your tort calcium powder, so two weeks without UV will not harm him. Just make sure he still has a heat bulb during this time.

Also, side note, put your torts food on slate or rock, not plastic. It will keep his/her beak and nails trimmed.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 14, 2012)

How old is your tort? (hatchings dehydrate quickly can happen within hours in the right conditions.) Could we see a picture of the eyes? how close do you have your UV tube? also what are you using for a basking bulb? it maybe way to hot under it. You need a temp gun to get a good accurate reading of what heat it is really producing. get a rock the size of your tort and let it sit under the bulb for and hour and then shoot the temp of the rock with the temp gun. this will give you an accurate reading. I would say go for two soaks a day and spray his greens with water before feeding him to up his hydration more. also Terramycin is a great thing to have on hand no matter what. so if you have to order in online do so now.


----------



## HermannTort (Jan 15, 2012)

As of yesterday, I purchased a tube of Terramycin. I'm going to follow through with a two week application of the product and I will also increase how many times I soak her. Hopefully this will clear up the problem.

As for the UV bulb, I have it about 10 inches above the enclosure. The heating lamp is about 9 inches above the left corner of the enclosure. The heating bulb is a 100W ZooMed bulb.


----------



## HermannTort (Jan 18, 2012)

A recent thought has come to mind, can the chlorine content of my tap water affect my tortoise's eyes? Do I need to start adding chlorine treatment drops to her water dish and soaking pan? Thanks again for your feedback!


----------

